# Review: Shemps Old Fashioned Hot Ketchup... (and a recipe)



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Recently got a bottle of this stuff as a gift. Was eager to give it a shot since I love spicy sauces. 

Now, I can handle heat and spice very well and this stuff, at least on my weathered taste buds, was not all that spicy (YMMV). It had a nice little kick and a vinegary and slightly smokey flavor aside from the ketchup flavors. Id say, its a bit less potent/equal to a Franks/Durkee Red Hot sauce in the spice department. However, dissapointment aside from not having a large spicy kick, the flavor was really fantastic. I highly recommend tracking it down for something different! I can see myself slathering this all over a nice grilled hot dog, burger, and any other grilled meat and being extra delicious. 

Since its not summer anymore here in the northeast, and I live in an apartment, I decided I wanted try this stuff with food. Firstl, I cut up some potatoes, fried them up, and strictly dipped them in it. It went with the fries great. 

Then I got a bit adventurous. I decided it would go very well as a component in a vinagrette for a mediterranean style tuna salad. I minced a half spanish onion, a handful of spanish olives, a half of a half sour pickle, a stalk of celery and a small bunch of cilantro. Emptied this pile into a bowl of italian tuna and mixed. In a seperate bowl, I put a teaspoon of dijon, a teaspoon of balsamic vinegar, a tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil, and a teaspoon of the hot ketchup. Whipped this all with a spoon them emptied onto the tuna salad. Added a pinch of salt and pepper and it was pretty good!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

I think you should probably throw back the bottle, chug-a-lug, and lemme know.


----------

